

Behind the scenes: 37Signals's Haystack - adamhowell
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1982-behind-the-scenes-haystack

======
maryrosecook
This will be the first 37Signals product that their staff don't use regularly
in their own business. It will be interesting to see whether this means
Haystack is less successful because they will be eating less of their own dog
food.

~~~
chrismear
I thought this a while ago with Basecamp. Although I'm sure they use it
internally to manage their own projects, since they don't do client work
anymore they're not using it for its primary use case, which is collaborating
with clients.

It's not as huge a gap as with Haystack, to be sure, but anyone who's tried to
get non-webhead clients to grok/use Basecamp will know what a struggle it can
sometimes be. People have been asking for years for the app to have more
help/guidance that's geared towards client end-users, rather than the agency
account owner.

As for Haystack, I sort of see it as a (reverse) extension of their job
boards, which seems to have been pretty successful for them despite not being
something they themselves use very often.

~~~
jasonfried
We use Basecamp constantly. We have about 25 active projects running at any
one time. We also use Backpack, Highrise, and Campfire all day and every day.

------
geeko
Here's haystack.com couple of years back:
<http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://haystack.com>

I wonder how much they paid for the domain?

~~~
slig
Here's a version with css:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20070709003322/http://haystack.co...](http://web.archive.org/web/20070709003322/http://haystack.com/)

